# do magnaporters signifigantly affect noise level and accurac



## NICK091 (May 25, 2005)

I am seriously looking at buying a second hand remington 7600 in.308 win. It is in very good condition, but has what i think is called a magnaporter at the end of the barrel( cant remember what the gun guy said it was called). That is two small slits on either of the end of the barrel to prevent the gun from jumping upwards when firing it. The gunshop guy says it will not noticeably decrease accuracy, velocity or noise level. Does anyone think otherwise? Would love to hear any opinions.


----------



## elk2901 (Jun 3, 2005)

Yes it will make the gun louder. Some guides do not allow muzzle compensators or would prefer that their clients not use them. They do a good job of controlling the muzzle blast but they also port the noice much closer to the shooter and to anyone near the gun. You need to make sure that you do not shot it when someone is standing beside you and a little ahead of you. My experience is with a Ruger M77 300 WinMag.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have a rem 700 that was re-chambered in 7mm stw. It made the recoil almost non existent accuracy was still very good had to tinker the load a little to optimize it but will still shoot very well. The best part is I can now shoot as many rds as I want with out any flinching. The noise level is very high. I do not shoot it with out ear plugs. Even when I hunt I have the plug in the ear closest the muzzle. Shooting with out plugs would be like shooting a 223 or 308 in a room. Not too much fun.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The gun shop guy is right about the accuracy, it should not be effected. The noise level however he completely wrong about. Having spent many hours on shooting lines next to guys with and without compensators, the noise level and muzzle blast is considerably higher on a rifle with a compensator than without.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

It will be loud as s#$%!!! I have two rifles that have compensators and I will not shoot with out ear plugs.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

The 4-6 magna-ports will not be as loud as a full blown break, but will be somewhat louder than a non-braked gun. Also, you will not get as much reduced (felt) recoil as a full brake. You will not get a face full of dirt/sand/mud if you shoot prone with the magnaport type brake with the cuts on the top only of the barrel. When shooting at the bench, you are a fool not to wear hearing protection. When hunting, I now wear some of the in the ear type ear protection. If you like it and you want it, get it and wear the right hearing protection, and be happy.


----------

